# Newbie here 22yo girl 💪



## Redheadlifter (Nov 29, 2018)

EDIT! for some reason it won't let me comment on this post or make a new post now. Any help appreciated. It says 'hidden' on my most recent comment from about 3 hours ago, ?

Hey I'm new here! I'm 22 and have been lifting since I was 16 on and off, had some time off in between to have my 2 kids (I would have loved to continue to lift during pregnancy but I suffer from hyperemesis gravidarum). I have recently lost a fair bit of weight, 83lbs so far. My current weight now is 12st 11lbs at height of 5' 6'' which I feel is OK at the moment. My strength has suffered a little from this but I'm determined to get it back!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome  .


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Ultrasonic has a thing for gingers


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Picture of you holding a spoon and piece of paper with the date, your username written on it (no need to show your face) or you're are a bloke.

Sorry, standard ukm protocol for new members who claim to be female.

Welcome


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Providing you don't look any thing like your brother @LeeDaLifter :huh:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> @Ultrasonic has a thing for gingers


 Way to make an innocent post look seedy!

I'm not a colourist  .


----------



## Redheadlifter (Nov 29, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Picture of you holding a spoon and piece of paper with the date, your username written on it (no need to show your face) or you're are a bloke.
> 
> Sorry, standard ukm protocol for new members who claim to be female.
> 
> Welcome


 Is this good enough proof or do you need something better? ?


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Usually if it's a guy telling people he's just joined it's like 1 reply and even then it's still pretty much just fvck off is all he gets (usually me tbh but still). As soon as I saw girl I was like yep deffo got replies in this thread


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Redheadlifter said:


> Is this good enough proof or do you need something better? ?
> View attachment 166275


 Yes Red.... welcome


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Redheadlifter said:


> Is this good enough proof or do you need something better? ?
> View attachment 166275


 Cold much?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Redheadlifter said:


> Is this good enough proof or do you need something better? ?
> View attachment 166275


 Approved so far as I'm concerned. Be aware that this forum is like a cheap seedy nightclub. Hundreds of blokes hitting on the half a dozen females that are in the place.

We do have a few girls who post regularly but they are few and far between. As you might have guessed, we get quite a lot of "females" joining who turn out not to be who they say they are when they post images. We have a resident detective who does reverse image searches which often reveal the image they have posted that is supposedly of them turns out to be ripped from a random website.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

hope this is atually a real woman this time and not another dude trying to pass themself off as one.


----------



## Redheadlifter (Nov 29, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> hope this is atually a real woman this time and not another dude trying to pass themself off as one.


 Haha! No I'm real lol

Why would a guy pretend to be a girl on here anyway???

X


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Redheadlifter said:


> Haha! No I'm real lol
> 
> Why would a guy pretend to be a girl on here anyway???
> 
> X


 For the d1ck pics


----------



## Redheadlifter (Nov 29, 2018)

superpube said:


> For the d1ck pics


 Oh i see! ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Redheadlifter said:


> Oh i see! ?


 Yeah it's rife loads of homosexual activity on here.

no ****


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah it's rife loads of homosexual activity on here.
> 
> no ****


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Respect... she actually did it :lol:

Welcome.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome lady


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Redheadlifter said:


> Is this good enough proof or do you need something better? ?
> View attachment 166275


 Can't believe you actually did this. Fair play and welcome.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Redheadlifter said:


> Haha! No I'm real lol
> 
> Why would a guy pretend to be a girl on here anyway???
> 
> X


 You've used the internet before, right?


----------



## Redheadlifter (Nov 29, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> You've used the internet before, right?


 yes I have but obviously have lived a sheltered life lol. I don't venture to forums and stuff usually but joined up so I can get advice on good var


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Beat you've been inudated by messages since you joined ? Most on here never leave their bedrooms lol

@Redheadlifter


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

thecoms said:


> Beat you've been inudated by messages since you joined ? Most on here never leave their bedrooms lol
> 
> @Redheadlifter


 "Beat you've been"

think you've got beating something on the brain bro


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Redheadlifter said:


> EDIT! for some reason it won't let me comment on this post or make a new post now. Any help appreciated. It says 'hidden' on my most recent comment from about 3 hours ago, ?


 System probably thinks you're spam... newbies don't normally posts this much lol

You'll have to wait for a mod to authorise.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

It's because you've just joined the forum, after you have made a certain amount of posts it will stop doing it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> "Beat you've been"
> 
> think you've got beating something on the brain bro


 @thecoms bruuuuuuuuuuuh ahahaha you've deffo been caught out dude that s**t is so obvious right now bet you did the whole beat the meat thinking about that cold nipple didnt you


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Guess, without looking at the post title, which one of these threads has a vagina in it:


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Tooooo much free test flying about


----------



## Redheadlifter (Nov 29, 2018)

thecoms said:


> Beat you've been inudated by messages since you joined ? Most on here never leave their bedrooms lol
> 
> @Redheadlifter


 If they don't leave their bedrooms is it because they're knackered from training or they're so horny cus they're on the tren and can't stop thinking about sex 247 lol


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

No they just saddos lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

thecoms said:


> No they just saddos lol


 What's sad about sitting in your bedroom playing video games in your pants eating wotsits :huh:


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


> Guess, without looking at the post title, which one of these threads has a vagina in it:
> 
> View attachment 166365


 Orrrrrrr, T3rbo's the friendliest guy on here


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

D 4 Damage said:


> Orrrrrrr, T3rbo's the friendliest guy on here


 Or he swings the other way..... :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> Or he swings the other way..... :whistling:


 I'd f**k him

no ****


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


> Or he swings the other way..... :whistling:


 I see trying to hit that newb cock quick as they join.... thought he was sound turns out he's a sexual predeter


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

D 4 Damage said:


> sexual predator


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> What's sad about sitting in your bedroom playing video games in your pants eating wotsits :huh:


 OMG have you been outside my house with binoculars? Creep! lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Redheadlifter said:


> Haha! No I'm real lol
> 
> Why would a guy pretend to be a girl on here anyway???
> 
> X


 Dick pictures


----------

